# Why DLA7 chino only have 3 hour block?



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Why DLA7 chino only have 3 hour block? i never see 4 hour block.


----------



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

Look harder.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Riverside has alot of 3 and 3.5 they finally realized they were paying for 4 hours when the deliveries only took a couple of hours.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Keep scurrying, little ants -- right into 2.5 hr blocks across the board!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Last time I took a Chino 4 hr block I had 68 packages and 55 stops which included businesses, some SFR, one trailerpark & a bunch of apartments homes in 3 different gated communities. I wouldn't mind the 55 stops if they were all SFR. One apartment homes community had all their packages go back to the warehouse because the leasing office was closed for lunch and I couldn't access the lockers.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

SFR?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

single family residence


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Every time I check the app there's always tons of 3 hour daytime blocks available at the new Chino warehouse that stay open for hours, but still only pay $54. But they're not bumping up the pay for some reason like they used to. Seems people don't like working the Chino blocks for some reason or maybe its just a bad location to put a Flex warehouse.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

i was so looking forward to flex out of chino (since i can throw a rock to that warehouse from my home), but no night blocks there yet and same day deliveries (the night blocks) to the chino area (west end ie) are still done out of riverside. i flex a only a few times a week now mostly at night and always like when i get a block in the chino/eastvale/west corona areas out of dla5. just hate the 32 mile run (sometimes in 60 or 91 traffic) to riverside which i was hoping to cut to 5 miles by transferring to chino. no 4hr blocks out chino? that sucks! i might be better off staying in riverside.

what makes no sense to me is how come riverside drivers cannot see chino? irvine and la warehouses can grab chino blocks just seems crazy to me. riverside is much closer to chino than oc/la. riverside and chino are both considered ie (inland empire if you don't know). riverside still delivers to chino and riverside's extended area goes as far west as azusa/glendora/diamond bar/walnut. with riverside still doing same days to chino, what cities are chino delivering to?



getawaycar said:


> Seems people don't like working the Chino blocks for some reason or maybe its just a bad location to put a Flex warehouse.


I agree ... seems like a bad location if you are coming from Irvine or LA. I bet if they allowed Riverside drivers to access Chino blocks, those blocks won't last, but a millisecond long. I know many drivers who live in the West End IE and work out of Riverside. Many of those drivers would jump on Chino blocks if they could as commute time to the warehouse alone would be cut in over half (over 80% for me).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chino delivers as far as Irwindale and Southwest to La Mirada, Whittier. Eastern border to Rancho. Southern border to Corona.

There are 4 hr blocks in Chino. Not that many, but they have them.



ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I know many drivers who live in the West End IE and work out of Riverside. Many of those drivers would jump on Chino blocks if they could as commute time to the warehouse alone would be cut in over half (over 80% for me).


If that was the case, why wouldn't they just transfer to the Chino warehouse?


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> If that was the case, why wouldn't they just transfer to the Chino warehouse?


A few drivers I know out Riverside have told me they have friends or know drivers who went to Chino and hate it. Seems like the biggest gripe is lack of 4 hour blocks, inconsistent block drops, and package overload (although I think package counts are getting ridiculous at Riverside too). After speaking with some "managers" at Riverside, they have all said it will take a few months before Chino gets fully ramped up. Also, in my case I do mostly night blocks (may pick up a day block here and there) and Chino really does not have night blocks.

I am thinking sooner or later Chino has to absorb the West End from Riverside and start same day deliveries. Once that happens and night blocks start showing, then that's when I may request a transfer. Months ago I was told by a "manager" at Riverside that the long term plan was for Chino to take that area and Riverside will then deliver more South going towards Temecula (probably speculation). If I ever see a Lake Elsinore (or south of Lake Elsinore) city on a route out of Riverside, then I know it's time to transfer too. As of now, Riverside goes as far south on the 15 to Corona zip codes only ending in the areas around Temescal Canyon/Indian Truck Trail Road/Tom's Farms/Dos Lagos.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> what makes no sense to me is how come riverside drivers cannot see chino? irvine and la warehouses can grab chino blocks just seems crazy to me. riverside is much closer to chino than oc/la. riverside and chino are both considered ie (inland empire if you don't know). riverside still delivers to chino and riverside's extended area goes as far west as azusa/glendora/diamond bar/walnut. with riverside still doing same days to chino, what cities are chino delivering to?.


For what good it may or may not do I would send that to Support. Hell maybe I'll do that to !

I figure, like with all new wh, they are going to have growing pains, which as the end user we have to deal with, like it or not.

I would be glad to see offers from Chino even though it's 30 miles from me and like you Riverside is nearly a stones throw from my place.

But they keep telling me, there are no openings at Chino, check back in a couple of days. smh...

Also too, I picked up a DLA5 worker as a lyft pax who reconized me and took her to work. Said there are 200 drivers that go through the wh just in the mornings. I'm assumng 9am-10 30 am. and seems to think there are about 700 driver reg at DLA5.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> For what good it may or may not do I would send that to Support. Hell maybe I'll do that to !
> 
> I figure, like with all new wh, they are going to have growing pains, which as the end user we have to deal with, like it or not.
> 
> ...


LOL. I actually did that via the last survey request I was emailed. The final question on how to make Flex better I typed in to allow Riverside drivers to see Chino since both locations are technically the IE and many Riverside drivers live close/closer to the Chino warehouse.

DLA5 was really nice and easy when it first opened up the Christmas holiday season. Sh*t hit the fan after the holiday season as volume dropped like a rocket and they over doubled the amount of drivers in Dec 2016. Up to Dec, there were approximately 300 drivers. In January, approximately 600-700 drivers. Looks like a big wave of deactivations just happened as over the past few weeks I have not seen one person I usually recognize or chat it up with.

Given blocks seems to be open at Chino and so many drivers at Riverside, Amazon should allow Riverside drivers to see Chino. I picked up a day block today at Riverside and just finished my reserved night block. I would have loved to worked a day block out of Chino today and do my one pre-reserved block tonight in Riverside.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

I use work out of Riverside for 6-7 months. When I 1st started, I use to do 6-8 blocks a week, 2 shifts per day. By the time I left, I was only doing 3-4 blocks per week with only afternoon shift being my reserved. Go to the WH parking lot around 3p and there would be over a dozen drivers just fishing for 4-4:30 shifts. I live far from Riverside to only do 1 morning shift with no chance of getting an afternoon shift, so I transferred to Chino.

In Chino I only do 4-5 blocks a week cause there's hardly any afternoon blocks. 1 morning block a day is good enough for me cause I'm much closer to Chino. That said, be careful what you wish for. If Chino opens up to Riverside drivers, Riverside will be open to Chino drivers. Those afternoon shifts will be even harder to come by with Chino drivers vying for them.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There are over 1000 drivers for DLA3 and that's also a small warehouse.


----------

